# Best chef jackets?



## method

Hi guys,

Im new here, just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to buy good chef jackets? Im relatively new, and I need it to last a while, (<----means im broke but id rather shell out the money for something good than have to keep replacing them) so I don't want to get any random bargain bin deal. The only places I've seen is http://www.bragardusa.com and some others, any suggestions? I dont want to commit until I get some solid opinions

Thanks much,
George


----------



## jim berman

I had always heard about Chefwear. For years, I had held off purchasing from Chefwear because of the price. When I was given a git certificate for them, I bought the 2nd to the top of the line jacket. Very disappointed. Thin, poor quality. Just being honest.
Lately, I have used www.ArwayForYou.com - great quality and GREAT prices! In the past, www.UniformsUSA.com - very inexepensive, as well. Others out there include Chef Revival & Culinary Classics, but carry a significant price tag.


----------



## knielsen

Hi Chefs.

I noticed your search for chef uniforms, try to visit our online shop, ecrshop.com where we deal the European top brand Chaud Devant - Original chefwear. 
Should you have any question, please do not hesitate to contact us.
K. Nielsen
www.ecrshop.com


----------



## jpdchef

http://www.crookedbrook.com/hotel-re...f-uniforms.htm beautiful jackets--in the bragard price range. For cheaper coats,uniformsusa ,linked upthread,has done me well in the past.


----------



## sucrechef

I absolutely LOVE my jackets from www.culinaryclassics.com 
I bought the Egyptian cotton (VERY expensive), but taylored for the female form...I assume you don't need that, but for any of the women out there, I swear by these jackets!


----------



## ijs68

Hello food designers, ill notice that there were some questions about professional chef outfits. Please send me a @ ill send back a url. From Europe's leading chef ware companies
[email protected]


----------



## ijs68

Hello food designers, ill notice that there were some questions about professional chef outfits. please send me a @ ill send back a url. From Europe's leading chef ware companies

[email protected]


----------



## youngchefkarl

Chefuniforms.com


----------



## cheftorres87

http://chefworks.com


----------



## Iceman

I've always thought that getting them free from the places that employed me was a nice thing.


----------



## jlh2003

Happy chef


----------



## dagnasty

Medium rare chef co. Has some great stuff on their website


----------



## chezpopp

Happy chef has great prices but I find they do t last more than a year. They get pilly and attract li t like crazy. Chefwear jackets are decent but not worth the price IMHO. Shares at pants are really good though. I go for the traditional not the ultimate baggy pajama pants. Pac uniforms sells shrubs but they also carry dickies brand coats and I find those to be very good for me. Poly cotton blend is heavy and durable. The buttons actually stay attached. The 8 button basis black coat from them is 15 to 20 bucks. Don't wash it with towels or it will start to get fuzzy.


----------



## chef sean

Avoid KNG.com like the plague!  It took those morons nearly 9 weeks, and 6 different "redo's" before they got our orders right, and their jackets didn't last 6 months, even tho they claim to have a "durability guarantee" when I called them to get my jacket changed out because the button holes were shot and it was pilling, their answer was "that happens when you wear a jacket every day".

Uhm, do people not expect me to wear my jackets every day? I mean after all I am a chef!  DUH!


----------



## ijs68

i'll do wonder how it is possible that most of the chef jackets are so poor in nowadays fashion. look the difference at jackets from le nouveau chef. Let me know what you think by seeing there web site.


----------



## akat

i only wear black GLOBAL jackets and k-mart chinos. the jackets last me YEARS (i had one on tonight i`ve had for maybe 8 years, still black...ish). get press stud jackets though , buttons are a pain the ass


----------

